# Any XC Riders Riding with a Full Faced Helmet??



## OnThaCouch (Oct 2, 2010)

Hey all--
Just as the title asks...anyone riding primarily XC ride regularly with a FF helmet? If so, which one and why? Recommendations for an affordable ($150 or below), light, and cool helmet?

I am thinking of making the switch but am concerned about how hot the FF can get in summer. I ride in NorCal and do just enough riding through rock gardens that I would hate to lose my chicklets during a ride one day :eekster:. I don't crash a lot but like the idea of the extra insurance/protection of the FF. Looking for feedback from anyone that has made the switch.

Thanks in advance.
Tom :thumbsup:


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

I wish i had one on when I endoed earlier this year!


----------



## OnThaCouch (Oct 2, 2010)

Lots of wisdom in that statement. Thanks for the input.

I guess I'll be doing some FF shopping soon.



zephxiii said:


> I wish i had one on when I endoed earlier this year!


----------



## OnThaCouch (Oct 2, 2010)

I hope you healed up quickly and were back out on the trails without too much downtime.

If you don't mind me asking, what were the extent of your injuries? Thanks.



zephxiii said:


> I wish i had one on when I endoed earlier this year!


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Chin hit the ground, caused a lot of strain on neck muscles and kept me off of trails for about 2 months since it couldn't take any jarring. I always wondered what it would have been like if i had a full face and the chin of the helmet took the impact instead.


----------



## OnThaCouch (Oct 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear. Glad that it sounds like you're back out there now.

Seems like the full faced helmet is cheap insurance for the trails. The pros outweigh the cons especially for those of us needing to make it back to work on Mondays.



zephxiii said:


> Chin hit the ground, caused a lot of strain on neck muscles and kept me off of trails for about 2 months since it couldn't take any jarring. I always wondered what it would have been like if i had a full face and the chin of the helmet took the impact instead.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I'll add my experience as a counterweight. Pedaling in a full-face helmet is really unpleasant. It's not too bad once you get into shoulder season temperatures (40s, say), but otherwise it's not much fun. The chin bar makes it more difficult to get a drink from a hydration bladder, and I'd guess drinking from a bottle is even harder. You also can't hear as well.

I've had dental work resulting from a crash. I had a difficult time not imagining smacking my face into rocks for a few weeks after that. It took one pedally ride with a full-face to cure me of that fear. I still wear mine if I'm doing a ride that's pretty an up-and-back ride, but that's a small minority of my rides. If you're dead set on it, I recommend what a friend of mine does - she switches between a half shell and a full-face at the top of any significant descent. Too much bother for me, though.


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

Sometimes I wear a lid when I do pure XC, but I wear a MET Parachute for most of my riding. It is a XC helmet with added bits. Not much more hot than a regular lid, but, again, it is an XC helmet. I heard MET may not be making them anymore, but you likely can still get them on E-bay (where I got mine). Certainly more than $150 though. 

I picked up an Urge Archi-Enduro this summer and tried for the first time last week. It is cooler now (live in Tucson), but still warm enough to check it out. Wasn't bad at all (70+), but I doubt I would try it on my early morning summer rides (in August at 5:30 AM, 80d and muggy). It does limit hearing a little, which, right now is a concern (rattlesnakes may be out in the day). I will likely wear it more this fall/winter/spring and put it away for the summer. 

Search through this and other threads (AM is a good one). There are a lot of discussions about wearing FF and how hot it can be. Well worth the decrease in comfort for me--my falls are usually stupid falls, which surprise me enough to maybe not fall correctly.


----------



## OnThaCouch (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the counterpoints. Lots to think about. Lots of the little "conveniences" of wearing a half-shell don't make themselves apparent until wearing the FF. I do sweat a lot and would need a pretty well ventilated helmet. Being in NorCal it gets soooo hot here in the summer. Overheating all the time would probably offset some of the pros of a FF. Might be a deal breaker more than some of the other points.



evasive said:


> I'll add my experience as a counterweight. Pedaling in a full-face helmet is really unpleasant. It's not too bad once you get into shoulder season temperatures (40s, say), but otherwise it's not much fun. The chin bar makes it more difficult to get a drink from a hydration bladder, and I'd guess drinking from a bottle is even harder. You also can't hear as well.
> 
> I've had dental work resulting from a crash. I had a difficult time not imagining smacking my face into rocks for a few weeks after that. It took one pedally ride with a full-face to cure me of that fear. I still wear mine if I'm doing a ride that's pretty an up-and-back ride, but that's a small minority of my rides. If you're dead set on it, I recommend what a friend of mine does - she switches between a half shell and a full-face at the top of any significant descent. Too much bother for me, though.


----------



## OnThaCouch (Oct 2, 2010)

Keep the good stuff rollin' everyone. Thanks for the heads up on the AM threads clydecrash. I will check those out too.

Like I mentioned earlier, being a sweater, I am mostly concerned with the overheating aspect. If I could find a "reasonably" cool FF, I think I could live with it. Like you mentioned, to me, it is worth the decrease in comfort to be protected.



clydecrash said:


> Sometimes I wear a lid when I do pure XC, but I wear a MET Parachute for most of my riding. It is a XC helmet with added bits. Not much more hot than a regular lid, but, again, it is an XC helmet. I heard MET may not be making them anymore, but you likely can still get them on E-bay (where I got mine). Certainly more than $150 though.
> 
> I picked up an Urge Archi-Enduro this summer and tried for the first time last week. It is cooler now (live in Tucson), but still warm enough to check it out. Wasn't bad at all (70+), but I doubt I would try it on my early morning summer rides (in August at 5:30 AM, 80d and muggy). It does limit hearing a little, which, right now is a concern (rattlesnakes may be out in the day). I will likely wear it more this fall/winter/spring and put it away for the summer.
> 
> Search through this and other threads (AM is a good one). There are a lot of discussions about wearing FF and how hot it can be. Well worth the decrease in comfort for me--my falls are usually stupid falls, which surprise me enough to maybe not fall correctly.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Its a tuff call. I'm in the same boat and just bought a DownOmatic. We'll see when it warms up next summer. So far I hope I'll be able to deal with the added heat for the protection.
I've had plenty of crashes over the years and always managed not to face plant, then about a month ago a simple front end wash out turned into a highside and face plant- trip to ER and 2 scars on my face.

Even my riding buddy that saw it happen is having a hard time with 1/2 domes now and debating getting a FF for XC.


----------



## OnThaCouch (Oct 2, 2010)

My biggest worry when riding (albeit it doesn't distract or stop me from riding) is what you mention. Thanks for adding to the discussion.



TwoTone said:


> Its a tuff call. I'm in the same boat and just bought a DownOmatic. We'll see when it warms up next summer. So far I hope I'll be able to deal with the added heat for the protection.
> I've had plenty of crashes over the years and always managed not to face plant, then about a month ago a simple front end wash out turned into a highside and face plant- trip to ER and 2 scars on my face.
> 
> Even my riding buddy that saw it happen is having a hard time with 1/2 domes now and debating getting a FF for XC.


----------



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

I usually strap the FF on my backpack on the long sustained climbs and put it on the descents/up and downs. I have the Urge downomatic and in norcal too.

But at the rate I climb, I don't need a helmet for the long sustained ups.


----------



## dth656 (Feb 12, 2009)

i would recommend trying out a specialized deviant (i had the old version)--it's pretty well vented, and basically an XC lid w/ a face guard. 

i use a specialized dissdent myself, but it gets quite hot (heat doesn't bother me too much, however). i also ride in nor cal, mostly annadel, t-rancho and soquel demo forest. in annadel, on cobblestone or rough go trails, i definitely appreciate the FF helmet.


----------



## Calais (Oct 2, 2013)

I used to ride xc with a ff specialized and even in our wet cold winters it was hot ... however, it provided extra protection from low hanging tree branches and since we have a lot of downed trees with sharp broken branches sticking up, having a ff to prevent getting a sharp stick in the eye isn't a bad precaution. 

Also helped one time when shifting over on bike to clear a tree and smacked face first into the next tree -- definitely a wake up call and didn't try that move again afterwards ... 

Helmet broke and was replaced with an open lid with lots of vents and its nice and cool but I do miss the added protection even if it looked geeky riding xc with that thing on my head.


----------



## docter_zab (Jun 3, 2013)

Ever considered just wearing a mouth guard? It would help keep the little white bits where they're supposed to be. You could even strap it to a hydration pack and just wear it during the descents and other sketchy bits.

https://www.google.com/search?q=spo...=org.mozilla:en-US:official&safe=off&tbm=shop


----------



## Golf_Chick (Aug 22, 2013)

I ride a lot with a full facer, mostly in the warmer weather as once the conditions get worse and the slop increases I tend to slow down so less of a major risk of damage. I use an urge archi enduro so its got a lot more air flow to the mouth and makes drinking from a bladder still quite an easy task.

For a little bit of background as to why i chose to ride like that at the end of April this year I clipped a tree going approx 30mph, the next thing I knew I was on the phone to 999 trying to tell them, with major concussion and a broken face, where I was in the middle of the forest. I'd broken my jaw in 3 places and knocked 3 of my front teeth completely out. I now have a few scars, titanium plate and false teeth, I've also lost part of the sensation from my chin where they had to cut through my lip and therefore my nerves to fix the break. My OH had to receive the phone call from 999 emergency services to tell him his fiance was in the forest hurt and I had to experience the sensation that they may never find me and I may end up dying in the forest!


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I used to. I stopped because I figured it was too heavy for some 2+ hour group rides and I had a light mount on my half shell for night riding, but no mount for my FF. Surprisingly wasn't hot at all, but I always wear a cheap $1 bandana underneath no matter what the helmet. I think it blocked out the sun and kept away the bugs and low hanging brush vegetation well enough to make it feel worth it and comfy enough in the summer.

Getting the rear a bit sideways on a 29er (note the XC semi slick tires, rotor size, and limited fork travel):









Older pic on a Gary Fisher/Trek Superfly 100 (XC FS bike):









My original reason for wearing it is that I have no health insurance and that the helmet and pads would be my insurance. Seeing pics of Aaron Gwin losing his teeth worried me too.

The FF helmet can be useful when **** like this happens to me, like flying into a ditch at speed on a hardtail:










Or faceplanting after going off a jump and panicking when I see someone standing on the route I intend to take (not on an XC bike):










Bikes are getting more capable and faster. No shame in wearing a FF. Not really geeky looking as long it's not one of those visor-less ones. Can do stuff on modern XC bikes that some of the other guys hesitate doing on their older long travel bikes.


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

I always wear my FF. but in my area we have tons of rocks.. you go down it's never in soft stuff. It's confidence inspiring to have your face protected. And you get used to it after a few weeks. of wearing it. I wear a camelbak so water is not an issue. If you want a great deal then check this out. T.H.E. T2 Carbon Fiber Helmet > Apparel > Helmets > Men's Helmets | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

I'll be ordering this on payday. I have been using a Giro Remedy lid for the last year but I've been wanting to go to carbon for a while. It's light and protects.. It's right around 1000grams.. which is very nice.

Good luck..


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

jkidd_39 said:


> I always wear my FF. but in my area we have tons of rocks.. you go down it's never in soft stuff. It's confidence inspiring to have your face protected. And you get used to it after a few weeks. of wearing it. I wear a camelbak so water is not an issue. If you want a great deal then check this out. T.H.E. T2 Carbon Fiber Helmet > Apparel > Helmets > Men's Helmets | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop
> 
> I'll be ordering this on payday. I have been using a Giro Remedy lid for the last year but I've been wanting to go to carbon for a while. It's light and protects.. It's right around 1000grams.. which is very nice.
> 
> Good luck..


If you have a lot of rocks and ride fast you may want to make sure the helmet is ASTM-1952 certified otherwise the chin bar hasn't been test and you're hoping it works.

I actually have 2 FF helmets, one for downhill lift riding and one for XC riding. Since my XC is all up and downs without any long climbs and long fast downhills, I wasn't as worried about the chin bar tests because of the slow speeds.

For downhill, I went with the POC cortex MIPS, at the downhills speeds I wanted the MIPS for concussion protection. As soon as someone releases a MIPS ASTM-1952 helmet, I'll be all over it.


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

I have seriously considered switching to FF for my rides as I've had a couple close calls. The problem with me is that everyone once in awhile I get complacent when riding and that's when Ive almost smashed my face. Here in PHX, we have some trails that have some nice kitty litter at just the right places and I've bit it quite a few times around turns and going down hill that has made my slow down. Now that its getting colder, I am seriously considering it. Even if other riders say something, who cares....its your face.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

IamtheYeti said:


> I have seriously considered switching to FF for my rides as I've had a couple close calls. The problem with me is that everyone once in awhile I get complacent when riding and that's when Ive almost smashed my face. Here in PHX, we have some trails that have some nice kitty litter at just the right places and I've bit it quite a few times around turns and going down hill that has made my slow down. Now that its getting colder, I am seriously considering it. *Even if other riders say something, who cares....its your face*.


Who gives a ****. I can guaranty one thing, you'll get a lot more looks in everyday life with scars on your face.


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

TwoTone said:


> Who gives a ****. I can guaranty one thing, you'll get a lot more looks in everyday life with scars on your face.


truth. Kind of what I was going for but he said it better.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

A big boon with FF helmets is that it goes hand in hand with goggles. You don't realize how much your vision is being impaired by typical eyewear that you'd use with half shells until you try some quality goggles. This was my setup, when it was brand new:










I've since replaced the helmet after a big crash and wasn't too happy with the newer model's looks. Saved my noggin for sure.

The MIPS thing interested me, but when I tried to verify the claims, it turns out that bike helmets aren't really that tightly affixed to the head that a small amount of slip offered by MIPS (~5mm) is that significant compared to the amount of slip a helmet experiences anyways due to how loose people secure their helmets anyways. I was not convinced enough to pay the extra amount for it.

If anything, I'd like for some new materials to break into the FF market. Something like Koroyd would be welcome to help reduce weight, bulk, and stand up to multiple hits.


----------



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

The downplaying is sub 1000 grama and cheaper than most carbon helmets


----------



## OnThaCouch (Oct 2, 2010)

Scary stuff. Good reason to have the FF. I do a lot of riding on my own as well and would hate for my wife to have to take that call-->as mentioned in GolfChick's post (clarification).


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I use to ride with FF for a long time..I got a few helmets...the Urge Down-o-Matic..a Giro Mad Max II..and a Giro Switchblade...also got a Giro Remedy that Ive worn maybe a few times and all of them are just too hot...the switchblade is the only one that you could take the chin bar off..but it was discontinued for that reason..I hear Met is coming out with a new parachute helmet...but even then I think it will be too hot for XC...at least for riding in NC..which tends to get close to Hell during the summer months.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

make friends with oral surgeons n dentists, along with some aflac and you'll be good. tuck and roll baby, with practice you will learn how to fall w/o smashing your face. not trying to brag, but i guess i will in saying that i've been doing everything from skateboarding, snowboarding, pond hockey, and mtb'ing w/o a bucket and only 2 concussions in +20yrs, just sayin'. the 2 KO's were both hockey related, puck to eye socket and a cross check across the nape so a bucket wouldn't have helped.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

fishwrinkle said:


> make friends with oral surgeons n dentists, along with some aflac and you'll be good. tuck and roll baby, with practice you will learn how to fall w/o smashing your face. not trying to brag, but i guess i will in saying that i've been doing everything from skateboarding, snowboarding, pond hockey, and mtb'ing w/o a bucket and only 2 concussions in +20yrs, just sayin'. the 2 KO's were both hockey related, puck to eye socket and a cross check across the nape so a bucket wouldn't have helped.


Sorry you're a fool.


----------



## Thumper71 (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm been looking for an XC full face as well and the new Met Parachute looks pretty interesting. This is the third time I've posted this link to an MTBR topic but I really wanna hear some other opinions. From the looks of it they've been listening to what we've been saying. Hope the link works. 
http://asp-it.secure-zone.net/v2/index.jsp?id=168/236/1610&startPage=58

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

TwoTone said:


> Sorry you're a fool.


to each their own i guess. you're probably the one that mocks ppl who don't wear a helmet when riding a motorcycle too. personal preference i guess, you sir sound a lil too conservative for me so drink your poison tea. there is a place for helmets and i don't think xc is one of them


----------



## Kevin_Federline (Nov 19, 2008)

^Agreed

Sent from my LG-P769 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

always..always wear a helmet...if you dont..this might be you:

Life after traumatic brain injury | Dirt Rag Magazine


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

fishwrinkle said:


> to each their own i guess. you're probably the one that mocks ppl who don't wear a helmet when riding a motorcycle too. personal preference i guess, you sir sound a lil too conservative for me so drink your poison tea. there is a place for helmets and i don't think xc is one of them


Why would you not mock someone for not wearing a helmet on a motorcycle? Or a bike for that matter.. It's pretty brave to wear no gear if you ask me.

Please tell me you don't wear knee/elbow pads when riding w/out a lid? no gloves too right?? Maybe just some homemade jean shorts and a Lynyrd Skynrd t shirt???

if you crack your melon then I hope your insurance covers everything.. i pray my tax dollars are not paying for that kinda jackassary


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

there are ppl that live by the rules and there are ppl that live to break them. i'm not trying to start chit, but it's how we are wired. i'm a recovering addict and that's part of the reason why i think like i do. so if you're not one of us then you probably won't understand. adrenaline junkies are in that same boat. by definition i'm insane b/c i do the same thing over and over and expect different results. sorry to derail so back to topic. to OP, if u feel like you need a full face then do it, don't ask for approval.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

jkidd_39 said:


> Why would you not mock someone for not wearing a helmet on a motorcycle? Or a bike for that matter.. It's pretty brave to wear no gear if you ask me.
> 
> Please tell me you don't wear knee/elbow pads when riding w/out a lid? no gloves too right?? Maybe just some homemade jean shorts and a Lynyrd Skynrd t shirt???
> 
> if you crack your melon then I hope your insurance covers everything.. i pray my tax dollars are not paying for that kinda jackassary


i've been in 2 car wrecks, both very near fatal and the reason in both why i almost died was a seatbelt. last one 37 staples in gut, severed intestines, lacerated spleen, liver & stomach. so yeah i'm biased towards no protection. yeah i live off the system. your tax dollars bought me a 4k bike, but i won't tell you how. i'm self employed and buy my own insurance. pads and gloves no, but i do wear a condom. jean shorts no, jock strap without cup, yes.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Dresdenlock said:


> always..always wear a helmet...if you dont..this might be you:
> 
> Life after traumatic brain injury | Dirt Rag Magazine


But hey those real rebels can count on ObamaCare, no need for personally responsibility.


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

fishwrinkle said:


> i've been in 2 car wrecks, both very near fatal and the reason in both why i almost died was a seatbelt. last one 37 staples in gut, severed intestines, lacerated spleen, liver & stomach. so yeah i'm biased towards no protection. yeah i live off the system. your tax dollars bought me a 4k bike, but i won't tell you how. i'm self employed and buy my own insurance. pads and gloves no, but i do wear a condom. jean shorts no, jock strap without cup, yes.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

did you wear a helmet when you were hucking a bmx as a kid popping off of things you shouldn't have? i'm guessing no as your mom probably gave you a time out. oh that guy would only be saved by a full face and a leatt collar b/c he is entering what is known as a scorpion. take note tony hawk you need to wear a full face


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

TwoTone said:


> But hey those real rebels can count on ObamaCare, no need for personally responsibility.


 man i called it a couple posts ago, i knew you are a tea drinker. anyhow yeah OC is broken now but why not try to fix it? you probably are for medicaid and social security though, huh? both democrat plans


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

fishwrinkle said:


> man i called it a couple posts ago, i knew you are a tea drinker. anyhow yeah OC is broken now but why not try to fix it? you probably are for medicaid and social security though, huh? both democrat plans


LOL So what are you since you think the gov should take care of us all?

I actually agree with you, we should all have person choice, problem is that you rebels, and free thinkers for the second part of that, personal responsiblity.

You don't want to wear a helmet or seat belt, I could give a rats ass, but don't expect tax dollars to bail your ass out either, live up to that cool rebel status and deal with the consequences of your choice on you're own.

I pegged you right also- gov. freeloader.

I won't turn this into a political arguement, b ut anyone with a basic understanding of insureance knows why the OC is fundementally flawed.
But hey, most freeloaders dont care who pays for something as long as they get taken care of.


----------



## OnThaCouch (Oct 2, 2010)

*Can't we all just get along???*

In hope's of pulling the thread up from its current nosedive :skep: Let's get back to our regularly scheduled programming.

I don't care WHY anyone wears a FF helmet (or no helmet at all), I started this thread to get feedback from folks who had done it and their thoughts on the pros and cons.

I did end up getting a 661 and it has been great. Light, cooler than expected and field of vision is great. I like it a lot. A bit warmer than the previous lid but time will tell. I don't feel it impairs my ability to ride at all.

Since Pandora's Box has been opened, I'll add this...I "ride a desk" for a living and have a wife and two kids that need me to be around after my riding adventures. The scenario that Golf_chick illustrated is exactly why I chose to buy and wear the FF.

I am ok with appearing "soft" or not cool, especially to those I don't know...doubly so for those on an interwebz forum :thumbsup::thumbsup:.

The taxes we "tea drinkers" are sweatin' to pay, like it or not, cover slackers' medical coverage (among other things) :madmax:  So, while our apprearance is grotesque...yadda, yadda...you want us paying taxes, you need us paying taxes. A Few Good Man "You Can't Handle the Truth" - YouTube

Why not stop whining and just say "thank you"? And maybe reflect a little more on your own integrity...doesn't take much of it to take from those who actually worked for the spoils you boast about while name-calling those of us that provide it. 

To each his own. Get out and ride.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

don't know how i am a freeloader as i pay nearly 40% tax with my company. i install building wraps and adverts for the big 3 and penske, a lot of it is repelling work. i guess i should wear a helmet for that too. i've been working with taxes & ss taken out since i was 12. it was a joke about living off the system & buying a bike with your tax dollars. currently i pay $1200/month for full medical


----------



## RocketMagnet (May 22, 2008)

Some friends have bought full face helmets for XC and used them once before going back. A couple had Met Parachute helmets with a removable mouth guard (like a Cricket helmet)... but last time I seen any of my m8's wear one they had removed the mouth guard.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Another full-time FF guy here. I like my head. Started using it this season and I love it. I have the 661 as well - was around $100 on Amazon and has already saved my dome a few times. I don't find it uncomfortable for long rides, and it makes going through tight sections full of branches much nicer.










I know a lot of XC guys consider it a "downhill" helmet, but if I'm going to be cranking through the woods on twisty singletrack surrounded by trees, the extra protection that might keep my teeth in my head if I clip a tree is definitely worth it IMO.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

I tried it for a while but even in cold temps (i.e. around freezing) I found full face helmets too warm for pedaling on anything other than gravel doubletrack. I don't do well with heat and found that when I wore the FF on XC rides I overheated quickly and that adversely affected my bike handling skills which made me more likely to crash. The risk-benefit analysis came out against the FF on XC/AM rides for me.

So, to open up another can of worms, do those of you who ride XC with a FF also wear a neck brace?


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Aye, that discussion comes up a lot in motorcycle circles as well. Full leathers/ATGATT on the street in the summertime can make you sweat your ass off, but a lot of riders (myself included) choose to wear them anyway. FF vs. open face/brainbucket is kind of the same thing, and raises a lot of the same points. My conclusion is that as long as you wear what works for you and don't concern yourself what other riders are doing, it's all good. 

I don't wear a neck brace presently, but probably will next season when I go on rides where I really plan to push myself. I'm definitely not the fastest guy through the woods and I don't do any real DH though.


----------



## dth656 (Feb 12, 2009)

i think one of the key factors is heat tolerance. i wear one all the time, since i'm not too sensitive to heat (unlike cold weather that really does me in).

the new Met Parachute may be an option for folks who have lower heat tolerance:

MTB Parachute


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

As long as I am moving about 10mph, my full face Specialized scoops a lot of air into the sides, and cools me off. This surprised me.


----------



## jrsbike (Jul 24, 2004)

There have been similar threads to this over the last few years. I have wondered why no one makes a light weight helmet with an optional chin bar, such as is found on a lacrosse or hockey helmet. When we ski raced years ago we could buy an aftermarket chin bar (something like a football helmet chin bar) to screw onto a short helmet. It helped a lot when you got too close to a gate. I assume that such a thing would not pass federal safety tests but it only has to work once.
As a kid I raced MC enduros all over the country going 100-120 miles a day and wearing MX helmets with goggles was never an issue, probably because we were going fast enough to get some air to the noggin. I crashed at high speed into trees a few times without serious issues but cracked the helmets. You can't spend too much money for a quality helmet.


----------



## fxc3700 (Mar 20, 2008)

I think we don't see chin strap helmets for 2 reasons, one they haven't been demanded by the market and two if a chin strap breaks in a fall that material can easily become shrapnel that is a liability if not engineered correctly. 

I wear a 661 carbon full face helmet in the fall and winter when the temperatures dip down. Love the extra protection, but for me it is too hot in the summer so I wear a POC Mips helmet then.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

My wife has had some pretty extensive dental work done and really doesn't want to go through it again.

So a couple months ago I got her a FF helmet at her request. But we wanted something very light, and not quite as hot. So we went with a Cratoni Shakedown from chainreaction.

Cratoni Shakedown Helmet 2013 | Chain Reaction Cycles

Price was right, construction is perfect for the added protection, without the weight and heat of traditional FF helmets. She's fine in it uphill and downhill. But I will be curious to see what she thinks next summer. Although she only wears this helmet on rocky stuff.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

fxc3700 said:


> I wear a 661 carbon full face helmet in the fall and winter when the temperatures dip down. Love the extra protection, but for me it is too hot in the summer so I wear a POC Mips helmet then.


I too have the 661 (although not carbon). I wear it in the winter only as even then, I am drenched in it. I could not even think about wearing it in the summer!


----------



## everything motorcycl (Feb 8, 2012)

Try the MET helmet, it is more like a hybrid. The only thing I don't know on the MET is if it may actually cause MORE damage. I have one, having an MC background, I wonder if it could force the neck in some compromising positions in the event of an accident.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Seriously considering one, myself but for now, it's a Bell Super. I'm riding predominantly more rocky terrain now. One dental implant on a front tooth cost me about $4000 and a year and a half of time and lots of personal misery. I'm REALLY not wanting to go there again or anywhere close.


----------



## sean m (Nov 2, 2013)

2014 met parachute looks interesting will that be available in the US and when?


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Check the Parachute out:
Preview: MET 2014 Helmets - Pinkbike

Should be a bit cooler than regular full face helmets in the summer.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

zephxiii said:


> Check the Parachute out:
> Preview: MET 2014 Helmets - Pinkbike
> 
> Should be a bit cooler than regular full face helmets in the summer.


Until I see a vidoe of what kind of forces that chin bar can take, I'll stick with a real FF. I was hoping for something, somewhere on what kind of force it can take, but I don't want to find out with my face.


----------



## everything motorcycl (Feb 8, 2012)

TwoTone said:


> Until I see a vidoe of what kind of forces that chin bar can take, I'll stick with a real FF. I was hoping for something, somewhere on what kind of force it can take, but I don't want to find out with my face.


That's the entire point of the MET helmet. It isn't going to give you FF protection, but it gives you much more then regular bike helmets..that have NOTHING! Full face is awesome if you can live with the downsides...I don't do DH...and I've decided to take chances with good quality old bike helmet!


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

everything motorcycl said:


> That's the entire point of the MET helmet. It isn't going to give you FF protection, but it gives you much more then regular bike helmets..that have NOTHING! Full face is awesome if you can live with the downsides...I don't do DH...and I've decided to take chances with good quality old bike helmet!


I fully understand the point. That said the bar has to provide a certain amount of protection or it's there for looks. I'm not looking for it to meet ASTM 1952 standards, but I also don't want a chin bar that is going to break and cut up my face in a crash.
Your post is a perfect example of why I want to see a destructive test. Your post is a contradiction, if it doesn't give you FF protection, how is it much more than a regular helmet?


----------

